# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Нашел - ЗОО 2006

## Regiss

Лента новостей --> Последние новости в мире и СНГ --> Происшествия. Криминал   
  В Киевском зоопарке было совершено самоубийство   
      Новости Киев    Месяц: Июнь   


Причиной несчастного случая в Киевском зоопарке в минувшее воскресенье, когда львица загрызла одного из посетителей, стало самоубийство. 

Как сообщил журналистам в понедельник генеральный директор зоопарка Евгений Кирилюк, в результате служебного расследования было установлено, что погибший 45-летний гражданин Украины, азербайджанец по национальности, ранее уже был замечен у "Острова зверей", где содержатся четыре льва. Он расспрашивал служителей о повадках хищников, но никто не обратил на это внимания, отметил директор. 

По его словам, в день трагедии мужчина совершил на территории зоопарка что-то вроде молитвы, затем подошел к окруженному глубоким рвом с водой острову, привязал к перилам веревку и спустился вниз. 

Несмотря на предупреждающие крики посетителей, мужчина почти вплотную подошел ко львам и стал размахивать руками. После этого одна из взрослых самок набросилась на него, перекусив шейные позвонки. 

"Таким образом, есть все основания утверждать, что это были намеренные действия с целью покончить жизнь самоубийством", - заявил Кирилюк.

КИЕВ, 5 июня 2006 года - РИА Новости, Владимир Супрун


Перепечатка материалов разрешена только со ссылкой на www.Business.su





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Источник новости - РИА Новости Дата новости - 05.06.2006   
  Эксклюзив

----------

